# Jay Leno releases previously not seen Roadster YouTube



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

A lot of fun, never released before.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Looked like the same shirt to me.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

This was very interesting to watch, given the state of Tesla then and now. Wish I bought stock back at the beginning.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Looked like the same shirt to me.


That's his uniform for "Jay Leno's Garage", so he probably has a closet full of denim shirts. Sort of like Steve Jobs' black turtlenecks. 

It would be fair to say his interest in electric cars predates even the original Roadster, since he has a 1901 Baker Electric in his vast collection. I really enjoy his channel, especially now when I'm mostly stuck at home.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

That might be the same shirt but 40 lbs says it ain’t the same pants. 

Nice to see Elon back in 2008, but he was probably disappointed that Jay didn’t release the video back then for the publicity (not that Tesla really needed it).


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

DanSz said:


> That might be the same shirt but 40 lbs says it ain't the same pants.
> 
> Nice to see Elon back in 2008, but he was probably disappointed that Jay didn't release the video back then for the publicity (not that Tesla really needed it).


After the stunt the original "Top Gear" pulled on the Tesla Roadster, it would have been timely.

Bob Wilson


----------

